# **Spy Pics** N73 Twin Turbo V8



## gb1k (Jun 16, 2006)

I was at a training class last week and look what I found hiding in the back corner of the shop.... The N73 new twin turbo V8 that will be seen first in the new X6 and the new 7 series. It features direct injection, twin intercoolers, and a very strange new cylinder head setup that basicly turns the head "backwards" so that the exhaust is where the intake normally is and the intake where the exhaust normally is! Power is expected to the in the 400+hp/400+lbft range....Can't wait for the tuners get a hold of one of these! 

Enjoy!


----------



## itzeug (Feb 22, 2006)

sweet engine


----------



## Chevere (Jan 31, 2008)

I espected more HP than that.


----------



## Vornado (Feb 20, 2006)

Chevere said:


> I espected more HP than that.


BMW's estimates usually are pretty conservative. They tend to purposely underestimate power to keep insurance costs down.


----------



## gb1k (Jun 16, 2006)

Vornado said:


> BMW's estimates usually are pretty conservative. They tend to purposely underestimate power to keep insurance costs down.


Very true indeed, don't be suprised if its more around 475 or so...


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

If i were you i would sell these pictures to a magazine and make some $$$. Take them down, quick.


----------



## RPM Photography (May 6, 2006)

I don't think anyone would want them. Plenty of pictures have already been released?


----------



## NC BMW Driver (Feb 1, 2008)

gb1k said:


> ...a very strange new cylinder head setup that basicly turns the head "backwards" so that the exhaust is where the intake normally is and the intake where the exhaust normally is!
> 
> Enjoy!


I always wondered why this was not more normal. It would be a great way to run to one turbo, then split to the two intakes.

Can't wait to see one up close and personnal.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## tbal69 (Feb 14, 2007)

Chevere said:


> I espected more HP than that.


ya me 2, you can get 390-400hp out of the 550/650 engines. 400hp for that engine is weak.:thumbdwn:


----------



## chonko (May 26, 2006)

gb1k said:


> I was at a training class last week and look what I found hiding in the back corner of the shop.... The N73 new twin turbo V8 that will be seen first in the new X6 and the new 7 series.
> 
> Enjoy!


I believe you meant the N64 engine and not the N73 3ngine. The engine in the X6 is the N64B44O0 (N64) which is a TT 4.4 litre V8.
The N73 will be a direct injection V12 petrol engine.


----------



## gb1k (Jun 16, 2006)

chonko said:


> I believe you meant the N64 engine and not the N73 3ngine. The engine in the X6 is the N64B44O0 (N64) which is a TT 4.4 litre V8.
> The N73 will be a direct injection V12 petrol engine.


Yes you are correct, sorry for the typo!

And trust me guys this thing will make way more that 400hp!


----------



## chonko (May 26, 2006)

gb1k said:


> Yes you are correct, sorry for the typo!
> 
> And trust me guys this thing will make way more that 400hp!


The engine is capable of 500HP, it is just pegged at the current figure.


----------



## Fulltone74 (Oct 19, 2005)

Well, spark plugs will be much harder to get to, but O2 sensors will be easier to reach. 


Since hot air rises, might as well keep the exhaust at the top and the intake at the bottom of the engine to keep intake temps down. 


I'd be worried about the effects of that exhaust manifold heat being close to the hood, and the thermal effects on the paint finish on the hood.


----------

